# Where is all the 13 plate TT porn?



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Specifically, the Samoa Orange amplified black editions that some peeps have had on order.

Come on. We are waiting for pics.....


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hear hear


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

. They've been off the forecourt for 12 hours and the owners probably have no idea what the TT forum is. They're identical to the previous cars in almost every way.

Is it half term?

Grievances here:
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=319863

13 plate TT porn love here (down arrow)


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Can't believe no one posted up new car pics yet ...


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I can, they too busy driving it


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Where's all the new owners ?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

There are no new owners, were all broke [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Not the right forum for my wife's 13 plate Fiesta lol


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

we need those new car buyer/owners to provide us lesser mortals with decent used cars in two years time.

waiting for a samoa orange tt to come in at a local dealership so i can have a look in the metal.


----------



## BenziTT (Nov 21, 2012)

Ill be posting my pics in about 7 weeks time


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

And mine in 8 weeks!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Russ713 (Feb 13, 2013)

13 plate coming 22/03/13, I will be uploading photos soon, my first Audi.


----------



## S7arkie (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm hoping to collect mine this week. Spoke to the dealer yesterday and its in the country but not been assigned a transporter yet from the carport.

Cant wait. Its my first audi too


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

So far the only 13 plates I have seen around is bloody Evoques :? They are everywhere.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Went to look at an evoque as our second car, decided to strike it off the list


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> Went to look at an evoque as our second car, decided to strike it off the list


Good man , cant see the attraction myself but hey each to their own. They sure are popular though.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

neilc said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to look at an evoque as our second car, decided to strike it off the list
> ...


If you are going to buy a range rover, get the proper thing


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

davelincs said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Patrizio72 said:
> ...


Thats what i thought, it just didnt feel right. I would rather wait for the RS Q3! :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

davelincs said:


> If you are going to buy a range rover, get the proper thing


Indeed. I have one; plastic seats, rubber mats, no PAS and a 3 foot gear lever for the 4 speed manual box.


----------



## Stitcher (Feb 25, 2013)

I drove an Evoque when we were searching for a car for my wife , couldn't see what all the fuss was about , eventually settled on a Q3 and love it .

I loved Car magazines review of the Evoque , they said land rover have found a new sector in the market with the Evoque , a car for people with more money than sense !


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Stitcher said:


> I drove an Evoque when we were searching for a car for my wife , couldn't see what all the fuss was about , eventually settled on a Q3 and love it .
> 
> I loved Car magazines review of the Evoque , they said land rover have found a new sector in the market with the Evoque , a car for people with more money than sense !


Yeah i have driven both and must admit wasnt impressed with the evoque and the pricing is rediculous. Driving the Q3 was like home from home


----------



## relic222 (Aug 24, 2012)

I was chatting to my dad the other day (a rare occasion) and he mentioned that he was looking at getting an Evoque. I paused for a moment and then replied "Have you seen the new Range Rover, they've dropped the weight by around 500kg." Unfortunately I couldn't give him a positive comment about the Evoque so decided to suggest an alternative. Interestingly he has owned both a LR Defender and a MK1 Range Rover previously so knows what a proper 4x4 is like, I can't understand why he wants an Evoque.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

relic222 said:


> I was chatting to my dad the other day (a rare occasion) and he mentioned that he was looking at getting an Evoque. I paused for a moment and then replied "Have you seen the new Range Rover, they've dropped the weight by around 500kg." Unfortunately I couldn't give him a positive comment about the Evoque so decided to suggest an alternative. Interestingly he has owned both a LR Defender and a MK1 Range Rover previously so knows what a proper 4x4 is like, I can't understand why he wants an Evoque.


Hes obviously having a life crysis and wants something sporty looking :lol:


----------



## relic222 (Aug 24, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> Hes obviously having a life crysis and wants something sporty looking :lol:


Sporty! :lol: Well I guess it's more sporty than his 2.0tdi Golf...


----------



## robbie_boy (Nov 5, 2010)

My father is also looking at getting the 2dr version. He really wants the Q3 but its not available here in Canada yet and as of right now we don't have a ETA date. I wish he would hold on to his A3 a little bit longer and wait for the Q3.


----------



## dans1982 (Feb 10, 2013)

.......


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

dans1982 said:


> Supprised I'm the first..
> 
> Here's my 13 plate TT
> 
> ...


Lovely colour... Think this is the best for the amplified trim. Enjoy!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

relic222 said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Hes obviously having a life crysis and wants something sporty looking :lol:
> ...


He must be simply confused then...


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

dans1982 said:


> Supprised I'm the first..
> 
> Here's my 13 plate TT
> 
> ...


Great colour - looks the dogs dangly bits. 8) Congrats!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

My dog had its dangly bits removed, very sad


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

davelincs said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Patrizio72 said:
> ...


That's a daft comment. Could say the same for a TT. If you're going to buy an Audi, buy the new R8 plus.

Most people can't afford a 'proper' Range Rover bearing in mind they now start at £71,000 and go up to £90,000+.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Haha very true, they are way expensive!


----------



## BenziTT (Nov 21, 2012)

dans1982 said:


> Supprised I'm the first..
> 
> Here's my 13 plate TT
> 
> ...


Same colour as im getting. Mine could be here aby the end of the month : D


----------



## Stitcher (Feb 25, 2013)

dans1982 said:


> Supprised I'm the first..
> 
> Here's my 13 plate TT
> 
> ...


Car looks fantastic in Daytona , my last A5 was Daytona so the glacier is a change for me .


----------



## nick19 (Mar 6, 2013)

13 plate TTS.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Very nice Nick, Dan, good for you guys. Enjoy.


----------



## mag_TT (Jan 4, 2013)

my 2013 Samoa TT...


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice mag, it's a cracking colour, I have only seen an a1 in that colour


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Both Samoa tt look good did u both opt for plain black interiors


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

nick19 said:


> 13 plate TTS.


Mate that's a great colour u will love performance and sound of exhaust note


----------



## nick19 (Mar 6, 2013)

I've gone for the orange and black interior in mine. Will take a pic or two tomorrow.


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

nick19 said:


> I've gone for the orange and black interior in mine. Will take a pic or two tomorrow.


Look forward to pics of interior


----------



## mag_TT (Jan 4, 2013)

nick19 said:



> I've gone for the orange and black interior in mine. Will take a pic or two tomorrow.


I too originally wanted the TTS with the Orange interior.. but also wanted the Amplified pack which was not an option on the TTS.. so had to go for the TT. The TT did not offer the orange interior... (rock & hard place)


----------



## browny1992 (Jan 7, 2013)

nick19 said:


> 13 plate TTS.


Like this a lot!


----------



## Willross (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all im new to the TT world but been wanting one for years. I have finaly saved enough to get one, picked it up on 1st March. Its a 2.0t black edition daytona grey,tech pack,heated seats, lighting pack and folding mirrors all i can say is what a car. Ill get some pics up when i get enough threads to do so cheers for a great forum.


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Willross said:


> Hi all im new to the TT world but been wanting one for years. I have finaly saved enough to get one, picked it up on 1st March. Its a 2.0t black edition daytona grey,tech pack,heated seats, lighting pack and folding mirrors all i can say is what a car. Ill get some pics up when i get enough threads to do so cheers for a great forum.


Nice one mate look forward to seeing pics


----------



## pimp my TT (Mar 15, 2013)

First post and what will be my first TT, car built w/c 4 March, waiting and hoping I can get it for Easter...

What is norm time span from build to delivery?


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

pimp my TT said:


> First post and what will be my first TT, car built w/c 4 March, waiting and hoping I can get it for Easter...
> 
> What is norm time span from build to delivery?


IMO could be a struggle to get it for Easter - my dealer has said my first ever TT will be built in Week 14 (w/c 1 April) and should be ready for collection within 4 weeks from then i.e. Week 18 (w/c 29 April) but being a pessimist I'm assuming 6 May! But it's always lousy weather at Easter so later is probably better for you :lol:


----------



## StevieW (Feb 1, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> My dog had its dangly bits removed, very sad


LOLOL 

Random but funny reference to a guy's brilliant looking TT.


----------



## BenziTT (Nov 21, 2012)

Mine 























Taken with an iphone so excuse the quality haha


----------



## K18LLR (Oct 24, 2011)

Received mine yesterday... Excuse the iphone pics


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

K18LLR said:


> Received mine yesterday... Excuse the iphone pics


She looks good K18LLR


----------



## Russ713 (Feb 13, 2013)

couple of photos of my TT, picked the car up yesterday from Newcastle Audi


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Nice one Russ


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

+1


----------

